# Hỏi Nhóm Trao Đổi Kiến Thức Về Xe Hơi !!!



## quynhngoc

Diễn đàn mình có nhóm nào trao đổi kiến thức về xe hơi không nhỉ, em tham gia diễn đàn lâu nhưng chưa thấy có nhóm này, muốn lập 1 nhóm chị em nào có chạy xe hơi thì cùng chia sẻ kiến thức chăm xe tốt nhất. Các chị em quan tâm thì cùng thảo luận vấn đề này nhé.


----------



## NaNgan

Xe cộ thì em cũng biết chút ít. Chủ yêu là chăm nhớt và xăng dầu thôi. Còn chuyên sâu về động cơ thì em cũng chưa rành.


----------



## tuxinh

Diễn đàn mình ko có nhóm hay mục riêng. Nhưng mình cũng biết đôi chút về chăm sóc xe ban đầu. Chị chạy xe gì?


----------



## quynhngoc

Em đi xe Kia ạ, các chị cho em hỏi về cách bảo trì xe thì mình nên cần quan tâm vấn đề gì nhất?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Em đi xe Kia ạ, các chị cho em hỏi về cách bảo trì xe thì mình nên cần quan tâm vấn đề gì nhất?


Cần kiểm tra các vấn đề sau nàng nhé
- Kiểm tra lọc gió
- Theo dõi nhớt xe
- Thay má phanh
- Nước tản nhiệt động cơ
- Kiểm tra bộ giảm xóc


----------



## NetDepViet

Mình nghĩ kiểm tra động cơ dầu nhớt, tản nhiệt là quan trọng nhất, sau đó thì check phanh, giảm sóc.


----------



## NaNgan

Quan trọng nhất là phanh và nhớt. Thường em thấy đa số chị em mình hay quên khoản nhớt lắm


----------



## LyThin

Các anh chị em cho hỏi làm sao để tránh động cơ bị hao mòn khi khởi động với. Em nghe nhiều người nói khi khởi động thì dẽ bị bào mòn nhiều nhất?


----------



## lienkinh

Về hao mòn em nghĩ xe cũ mới bị thôi. Xe chị còn mới thì ko phải lo đâu.


----------



## bichtram

Em thấy có mấy học viên online tổng hợp kiến thức cơ bản. Theo từng bước cũng hay. Chị tham gia học dễ nhớ hơn đó.


----------



## NaNgan

lienkinh đã viết:


> Về hao mòn em nghĩ xe cũ mới bị thôi. Xe chị còn mới thì ko phải lo đâu.


Theo em thấy thì xe nào cũng có thể bị hết á.


----------



## ThuyDung

LyThin đã viết:


> Các anh chị em cho hỏi làm sao để tránh động cơ bị hao mòn khi khởi động với. Em nghe nhiều người nói khi khởi động thì dẽ bị bào mòn nhiều nhất?


Chị tham khảo thông tin này trên báo để hiểu lý do vì sao nè
_Nguyên nhân là do khi động cơ xe không hoạt động, dầu nhớt sẽ chảy xuống các-te thay vì lưu lại ở các phần động cơ quan trọng như piston và xi-lanh. Khi khởi động, các bộ phận này thiếu dầu nhớt bôi trơn nên không được bảo vệ. Dầu nhớt cần có thời gian để bơm từ các-te lên, sau đó mới lan tỏa trên các bề mặt đang bị ma sát.
Theo: _vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/oto-xe-may/thi-truong/nguyen-nhan-khien-dong-co-oto-nhanh-xuong-cap-3240656.html


----------



## quynhngoc

bichtram đã viết:


> Em thấy có mấy học viên online tổng hợp kiến thức cơ bản. Theo từng bước cũng hay. Chị tham gia học dễ nhớ hơn đó.


Ở đâu vậy chị?


----------



## NaNgan

Chị em thiếu kiến thức về xe tham khảo học viện của Castrol Magnatec nhé, em đang học ở đây hay lắm: *CastrolMagnatec.vn*
Thực tế và nhiều lời khuyên của chuyên gia ko ah.


----------



## bichtram

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Ở đâu vậy chị?


Trang Học Viện Castrol Magnatec ở trên của chị @NaNgan chỉ đó, chị em tham khảo có nhiều kiến thức hay với lại còn có quà nữa.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Kiểm tra nhớt trên đó dễ ghê, nhưng mà đâu có ai mua 2 loại để kiểm tra cùng lúc


----------



## tuxinh

Cái đó mô phỏng. Để nhận biết chị ơi. Thực tế thì phải kiếm chứng mới dc.


----------



## NaNgan

Thường đi trong nội thành thì dùng castrol magnatec là phù hợp đó các chị.


----------



## metam

NaNgan đã viết:


> Chị em thiếu kiến thức về xe tham khảo học viện của Castrol Magnatec nhé, em đang học ở đây hay lắm: *CastrolMagnatec.vn*
> Thực tế và nhiều lời khuyên của chuyên gia ko ah.


Hơ, học viện này kiến thức hay lại có quà từ castrol cả sản phẩm lẫn ipad mini chị em ạ


----------



## NaNgan

Quà tặng tri ân của Castrol BP cho ai chia sẻ kiến thức hay và vượt qua bài dự thi nhiều người bình chọn nè

Trong 5 tuần đầu, từ 17/8 đến hết ngày 20/9/2015, mỗi tuần 05 phần quà với mỗi phần là 01 năm sử dụng Castrol MAGNATEC miễn phí (tương đương 04 chai nhớt Castrol MAGNATEC mỗi phần).
03 phần quà dành cho 03 thành viên tích cực nhất trong thời gian 05 tuần trên với mỗi giải là 01 iPad mini 16GB. Thành viên tích cực được xác định dựa trên sự tín nhiệm và bình chọn của cộng đồng trên Học Viện thông qua số lượt bình chọn (vote) trên profile của mình. Mỗi thành viên đều có quyền bình chọn cho thành viên khác cũng như kêu gọi bạn bè bình chọn cho mình.


----------



## lienkinh

Hay thế, mà sao hết tuần đầu rồi có ai trúng chưa ạ?


----------



## Anhteng

Lquen nhau điii


----------



## Quang truong

Minh lam ben cham soc xe tan nha co gi alo 0903619398 quang truong
Minh lam o hcm


----------



## NaNgan

lienkinh đã viết:


> Hay thế, mà sao hết tuần đầu rồi có ai trúng chưa ạ?


Muốn trúng phải vượt qua hết 8 câu hỏi để trở thành vua trong " Hành trình tìm kiếm vua bảo vệ động cơ" của castrol đó


----------



## BichLuynh

NaNgan đã viết:


> Muốn trúng phải vượt qua hết 8 câu hỏi để trở thành vua trong " Hành trình tìm kiếm vua bảo vệ động cơ" của castrol đó


Vua bảo vệ động cơ toàn mấy ông gara nắm hết rồi, chị em mình sao mà lại


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Chủ yếu là học hỏi thôi, em thấy học viện có mấy câu hữu ích ghê, nhất là cái quy trình bảo trì bảo dưỡng xe đó. đầy đủ các bước để mình biết sau này kiểm tra thợ làm đủ và đúng ko nữa


----------



## BichLuynh

Em thấy khó trúng lắm, làm chơi vậy thôi chứ có khi toàn người nhà họ trúng thui ah.


----------



## NaNgan

Học viện castrol sao không thấy chỗ chia sẻ thêm nhỉ, tìm hoài không thấy. Có mấy kiến thức muốn úp lên trang nè.


----------



## LyThin

Bạn chia sẻ lên diễn đàn thôi


----------



## quynhngoc

NaNgan đã viết:


> Chị em thiếu kiến thức về xe tham khảo học viện của Castrol Magnatec nhé, em đang học ở đây hay lắm: *CastrolMagnatec.vn*
> Thực tế và nhiều lời khuyên của chuyên gia ko ah.


Em vô mà bắt đăng nhập facebook. Em không xài fb thì sao chơi nhỉ?


----------



## ThuyDung

Giờ ai cũng xài facebook hết rồi mà chị  Nếu chị chưa có thì làm 1 tài khoản đi. Lên đó học hỏi chia sẻ kiến thức hay lắm.


----------



## tuxinh

Học viện castrol thây giờ nhiều chơi quá, trả lời dễ trúng phần thưởng ghê


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Em thấy khó trúng lắm, làm chơi vậy thôi chứ có khi toàn người nhà họ trúng thui ah.


Cái này hên xui ah. Em cũng tham gia chơi cho vui


----------



## NaNgan

Thường hay dùng nhớt khoáng hay nhớt tổng hợp thì phù hợp nhỉ?


----------



## quynhngoc

lienkinh đã viết:


> Hay thế, mà sao hết tuần đầu rồi có ai trúng chưa ạ?


Thời gian công bố kết quả có trên trang web castrol magnatec đó chị ơi.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Trên site có ngày cụ thể mà 
Thời gian biểu đánh giá cụ thể như sau:

Tuần 1: từ ngày 17/8/2015 đến ngày 23/8/2015. Công bố kết quả vào ngày 27/8/2015
Tuần 2: từ ngày 24/8/2015 đến ngày 30/8/2015. Công bố kết quả vào ngày 3/9/2015
Tuần 3: từ ngày 31/8/2015 đến ngày 06/9/2015. Công bố kết quả vào ngày 10/9/2015
Tuần 4: từ ngày 07/9/2015 đến ngày 13/9/2015. Công bố kết quả vào ngày 17/9/2015
Tuần 5: Từ ngày 14/9/2015 đến ngày 20/9/2015. Công bố kết quả vào ngày 24/9/2015


----------



## NetDepViet

Tuần 1 còn chưa công bố mà, với lại mình thấy câu hỏi y như cũ. Không biết mỗi tuần lại thi y như cũ sao ta. Chán.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Thế chị có nhớ hết được áp dụng vô thực tế chưa, có kiến thức gì hay thì chia sẻ thêm nhé


----------



## quynhngoc

Chọn lựa nhớt theo tiêu chí nào thì là tốt nhất cả nhà nhỉ?


----------



## tuxinh

Bữa nay diễn đàn mình làm log chát chiếm nhiều diện tích quá. Lại còn load chậm hơn nữa.


----------



## NaNgan

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Chọn lựa nhớt theo tiêu chí nào thì là tốt nhất cả nhà nhỉ?


Tuỳ theo xe mà lựa chọn nhưng thông thường là chọn theo:
- Nhà SX
- Mẫu xe
- Tuổi xe
- Mục đích sử dụng


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Thường thì xe mới nên chọn nhớt có tiêu chuẩn 5w30, còn xe chạy lâu thì dùng nhớt 10w40


----------



## tuxinh

Cái này em cũng có nghe nhưng không hiểu lắm khi nào thì xài nhớt có tiêu chuẩn nào, với lại nhớt cũng có nhiều chỉ tiêu đánh giá khác nhau thì phải các chị ạ


----------



## NaNgan

Mùa mưa mà gặp nước thì hơi căng, xe máy cũng chêt huống hồ là xe hơi


----------



## NaNgan

tuxinh đã viết:


> Cái này em cũng có nghe nhưng không hiểu lắm khi nào thì xài nhớt có tiêu chuẩn nào, với lại nhớt cũng có nhiều chỉ tiêu đánh giá khác nhau thì phải các chị ạ


Dầu nhớt có 3 tiêu chuẩn cơ bản là SAE, API và JASO.

Tiêu chuẩn *SAE*: là tiêu chuẩn phân loại theo độ nhớt (độ cứng và độ mềm của dầu). Với dầu nhớt đa cấp, tiêu chẩn này cấu thành từ 2 yếu tố. Ví dụ: ký hiệu 20W-40, trong đó 20 là trị số đặc tính của dầu tại điều kiện nhiệt độ thấp, W là winter (mùa đông) và 40 là trị số đặc tính của dầu tại điệu kiện nhiệt độ cao.

Tiêu chuẩn *API*: là tiêu chuẩn vầ chất lượng được quy định bởi Viện nghiên cứu dầu mỏ Mỹ. Tiêu chuẩn API bắt đầu từ ký hiệu SA và nay đã được nâng lên mức SN. Trong đó, S biểu thị cho động cơ xăng và N biểu thị cho mức độ tiến hóa của chất lượng.

Tiêu chuẩn *JASO*: là tiêu chuẩn dầu nhớt dành cho xe gắn máy 4 thì được quy định bởi tổ chức tiêu chuẩn ôtô xe máy Nhật Bản. JASO chia ra làm 2 loại mà MA và MB, nhằm thể hiện đặc tính sản phẩm khác nhau, không liên quan đến chất lượng dầu. MA2 thể hiện hiệu suất ma sát cao nhất, phù hợp cho xe số, tránh trượt ly hợp.
 MB thể hiện hiệu suất ma sát thấp, dành cho xe ga, giúp giảm tiêu hao nhiên liệu.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Em toàn thấy tiêu chuẩn SAE trên các bình nhớt thôi các mẹ ah.


----------



## LyThin

Thường thì bảo trì thì học xong 1 khoá là biết, nhưng mà để nhớ mà làm đúng thì hay bị quên lắm


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

LyThin đã viết:


> Thường thì bảo trì thì học xong 1 khoá là biết, nhưng mà để nhớ mà làm đúng thì hay bị quên lắm


Ghi lại chị ơi, em thấy học viện này vừa học vừa dễ nhớ mà


----------



## ThuyDung

Thế có chị nào được trao huân chương chưa? tham gia hết trải qua hoàn thành khoá học có trao huân chương vinh dụ lắm


----------



## bichtram

Em thấy rồi, mà cứ quên trước nhớ sau, làm hoài cứ chưa qua


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

ThuyDung đã viết:


> Thế có chị nào được trao huân chương chưa? tham gia hết trải qua hoàn thành khoá học có trao huân chương vinh dụ lắm


Huân chương có 5 người giỏi nhất đây, được tri ân 1 năm sử dụng castrol magnatec miễn phí nhé, ngon ơ luôn  xem trên website học viện á


----------



## NetDepViet

Còn tuần 2?


----------



## NaNgan

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Còn tuần 2?


Đang hóng tuần 2 chị ơi, chắc là vài bữa nữa. Công bố hơi chậm thì phỉa


----------



## tuxinh

Học viện castrol tặng quà đã nhỉ, 1 năm thì khỏi phải lo thay nhớt nữa  mà ai được trúng con ipad mini thì quá ngon


----------



## quynhngoc

NaNgan đã viết:


> Đang hóng tuần 2 chị ơi, chắc là vài bữa nữa. Công bố hơi chậm thì phỉa


Bên trên có nói rồi mà, chị em nào trúng gửi thông tin về email info@castrolmagnatec.vn để nhận thông tin tới lễ trao giải sắp tới


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Mấy chị em thấy cách kiểm tra dầu nhớt động cơ thế nào?


----------



## LyThin

Cái này là hướng dẫn an toàn nhất rồi, thường thì cứ làm chỗ nào thuận tiện là được. Đừng cản trở giao thông thôi ah


----------



## quynhngoc

Tuần 2 thấy công bố rồi, có chị em nào trúng 1 năm sử dụng castrol magnatec ko?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Hôm nay sao diễn đàn load chậm quá, mãi em với vô được.


----------



## ThinPham

Hi các chị em nhà mình có ai tham gia vote giúp em với nha, nick em trong list học viện castrol là @pham Thin nhé các chị em


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Các chị cho hỏi về nhớt tổng hợp và bán tổng hợp, trong bài chỉ nói về nhớt tổng hợp only, Theo em biết thì castrol magnatec là bán tổng hợp mà?


----------



## bichtram

Tổng hợp vẫn tốt hơn chị nhé, có điều giá cao hơn gấp 3 lần là ít.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Ưu điểm của dầu tổng hợp em thấy tốt lắm mà giá cao thật chi ạ, mà có chị nào win tuần 3 không nhỉ?


----------



## ThuyDung

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Mấy chị em thấy cách kiểm tra dầu nhớt động cơ thế nào?


Cái này là bình thường mà, nhưng theo chị thì nên chọn loại nhớt nào phù hợp?


----------



## tuxinh

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Ưu điểm của dầu tổng hợp em thấy tốt lắm mà giá cao thật chi ạ, mà có chị nào win tuần 3 không nhỉ?


Chưa có kết quả mà chị ơi


----------



## NaNgan

Chưa thấy ai bàn về bảo dưỡng xe thì nên bảo dưỡng những bọ phận gì trước hay làm toàn bộ luôn?


----------



## bichtram

NaNgan đã viết:


> Chưa thấy ai bàn về bảo dưỡng xe thì nên bảo dưỡng những bọ phận gì trước hay làm toàn bộ luôn?


Nên ưu tiên kiểm tra bảo dưỡng các bộ phận này trước nè chị ơi 
Dây an toàn, phanh, đèn xe, nhớt, bánh xe


----------



## quynhngoc

Mấy bữa nay em đang tính tính mua ít bánh trung thu về biếu ông bà, mà đọc báo thấy ớn quá, có chị nào biết chỗ quen làm tin tưởng chỉ em với.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

bichtram đã viết:


> Nên ưu tiên kiểm tra bảo dưỡng các bộ phận này trước nè chị ơi
> Dây an toàn, phanh, đèn xe, nhớt, bánh xe


Câu này abn đầu e cứ chọn còi xe


----------



## ThinPham

Đã có kết quả tuần 3 trên học viện rồi kìa các chị


----------



## NetDepViet

Trúng top 5 giỏi ghê, thích được tặng nhớt castrol magantec quá, 1 năm sử dụng chứ ít gì. Tha hồ mà xài không phải lo chuyện nhớt năm sau nữa


----------



## LyThin

Diễn đàn mình load chatbox chậm ghê.


----------



## ThinPham

Các chị em ủng hộ mình với nhé
castrolmagnatec. vn/game_users/view_profile/3912


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Đã giúp chị 1  vote, hy vọng chị sẽ trúng, thấy top 3 đang cạnh tranh dữ ghê.


----------



## NetDepViet

Mấy bữa nay facebook update nhiều tính năng mới nhỉ


----------



## tuxinh

Castrol magnatec dạo này có chương trình saleoff hay khuyến mãi gì ở các cửa hàng ko nhỉ?


----------

